# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Kosove: Qeveria miraton projektbuxhetin, rriten pagat

## Kosovelli

Qeveria e Republikës së Kosovës e ka miratuar projektbuxhetin për vitin 2011, ndërkaq në projektbuxhet përfshihet edhe rritja e pagave, ashtu siç ka qenë vendimi i Qeverisë së Kosovës.
Projektbuxheti është miratuar me unanimitet në Qeverinë e Kosovës.
Projektbuxheti i vendit do të shkojë për miratim edhe në Kuvendin e Kosovës. 

Arsimi - 50%

Policia - 40%

Sherbyesit civil 30%

Shendetsia - 30%
 etj.

----------


## drenicaku

> Qeveria e Republikës së Kosovës e ka miratuar projektbuxhetin për vitin 2011, ndërkaq në projektbuxhet përfshihet edhe rritja e pagave, ashtu siç ka qenë vendimi i Qeverisë së Kosovës.
> Projektbuxheti është miratuar me unanimitet në Qeverinë e Kosovës.
> Projektbuxheti i vendit do të shkojë për miratim edhe në Kuvendin e Kosovës. 
> 
> Arsimi - 50%
> 
> Policia - 40%
> 
> Sherbyesit civil 30%
> ...


A ke kqyr se sa i ka rrit qmimet ushqimore qeveria,me se pakti 50% prandaj kete rritje te rrogave nuk mund ta quajm rritje por e ka keqesu gjendjen edhe me shume,kesaj kah ne i thojn laj *** me shurr

----------


## Kosovelli

> A ke kqyr se sa i ka rrit qmimet ushqimore qeveria,me se pakti 50% prandaj kete rritje te rrogave nuk mund ta quajm rritje por e ka keqesu gjendjen edhe me shume,kesaj kah ne i thojn laj *** me shurr


drenicak e di qe je shume i mllefosur perket i kam zmadhue keto %.
Qeveria nuk i rrit qmimet ajo vetem tatimet mundet me i rrit, mos i perziej senet. 
Njerzit qi i perfitojn flasin per kete pune jo ti ne kete forum. Sepse keto kategori i meritojn keto paga dhe jan mirnjohes.

----------


## ardiana luzha

> drenicak e di qe je shume i mllefosur perket i kam zmadhue keto %.
> Qeveria nuk i rrit qmimet ajo vetem tatimet mundet me i rrit, mos i perziej senet. 
> Njerzit qi i perfitojn flasin per kete pune jo ti ne kete forum. Sepse keto kategori i meritojn keto paga dhe jan mirnjohes.


ti shkrun rralle e parmall,po shkrun si yll :Lulja3:

----------


## drenicaku

> drenicak e di qe je shume i mllefosur perket i kam zmadhue keto %.
> Qeveria nuk i rrit qmimet ajo vetem tatimet mundet me i rrit, mos i perziej senet. 
> Njerzit qi i perfitojn flasin per kete pune jo ti ne kete forum. Sepse keto kategori i meritojn keto paga dhe jan mirnjohes.


Flej flej
Ne qdo vend normal,te gjitha fushat e nje vendi i kontrollon qeveria,por ketu te ne qeveria nuk din as qka eshte pune e saj e as qka nuk eshte.
Ketu thuhet se qeveria nuk hap vende pune,kurse qdo vend normal qeverit hapin vende pune dhe per qdo muja masin indeksin e te papunve dhe japin informata mediave se ne vend ka ramje apo ngritje te papunve,qeveria me mekanizmat e saj eshte e obliguar te kontrolloi levizjet e qmimeve,inflacionin deflacionin importin exportin dhe te gjitha keto ndikoin ne menyr direkte apo indirekte ne standardin e jetes.
Ti mund ti ngritesh rrogat,por rritja duhet ber ne menyr te kontrolluar dhe pa demtu standardin sepse ti rrit rroga dhe ne anen tjeter rriten qmimet e  te gjitha te mirave
 materiale ateher kjo na qon ne kollaps shtetror.
Kjo po shifet kur deri dje nje buk ka kushtu 30 cent sot 50 cent e mos te flasim per tjerat.
E kish pyet nje grua burrin mesues a jau rriti hashimi rrogen,ai ju kish pergjegj po na e rriti k....., me ket gruja tha ani de diqka bile le te rritet

----------


## ganimet

Qeveria si u ngrit ashtu do bije nji dite.
Me genjeshtra erdhi ,e si pasoj genjeshtrat do ta nxjerrin nga kjo" loj" e saj ,e cila ska te bej me nji qendrim te matur politik.
Qeverit nuk mbahen gjat ne pushtet me premtime boshe.
Kjo qeveri do vetshkarkohet sepse i mungo guximi dhe strategjia per te hecur perpara.
Populli esht i lodhur nga rezhimet serbosllave dhe ne krahasim me rezhimet e me hershme esht lart me e mir.,por nuk i mjafto njeriut me ate se nuk te ngacmo njeri nese zene ne goj shokun Enver ose PPSh.
Njerzve tan i duhet nji standard jetese me i lart,biznest duan liri veprimi dhe hapje ndaj Evropes.
Nese qeveria mendo se me privatizimin dhe shitjen e te mirave shtetrore,dhe me ato para do sigurohen paga me te mira,do deshtoj qeveria, se pos Kosoves ajo nuk gezon te drejten e shitjes se postave e airoporteve ballkanike apo Evropjane.
Qeveria duhet krijoi vende pune per rinin e cila ditadites po largohet me te madhe nga Kosova .ksaj nuk i thone gjallerim i Kosoves por shkretrim i saj.

----------


## shalja1

Kush po thot se qeverija s,ka para... ka me hanger lopet, kush po thot ka krize kure ka bare me kullote se tani eshte pranvera.

----------


## Llapi

> Qeveria e Republikës së Kosovës e ka miratuar projektbuxhetin për vitin 2011, ndërkaq në projektbuxhet përfshihet edhe rritja e pagave, ashtu siç ka qenë vendimi i Qeverisë së Kosovës.
> Projektbuxheti është miratuar me unanimitet në Qeverinë e Kosovës.
> Projektbuxheti i vendit do të shkojë për miratim edhe në Kuvendin e Kosovës. 
> 
> Arsimi - 50%
> 
> Policia - 40%
> 
> Sherbyesit civil 30%
> ...


kjo ka qen e dishme 
nji here fol burri 
Kryeçlirimtari disa her ka then se ky eshte vendim i qeveris e jo propozim
kan mbet pa frym keta klyshqit e shumadis qe e kan vershue  forumin shqiptar ketu haaaaaaa

----------


## shalja1

Per hajr Llap se nashta e ngjall pake

----------


## Kosovelli

> Flej flej
> Ne qdo vend normal,te gjitha fushat e nje vendi i kontrollon qeveria,por ketu te ne qeveria nuk din as qka eshte pune e saj e as qka nuk eshte.
> Ketu thuhet se qeveria nuk hap vende pune,kurse qdo vend normal qeverit hapin vende pune dhe per qdo muja masin indeksin e te papunve dhe japin informata mediave se ne vend ka ramje apo ngritje te papunve,qeveria me mekanizmat e saj eshte e obliguar te kontrolloi levizjet e qmimeve,inflacionin deflacionin importin exportin dhe te gjitha keto ndikoin ne menyr direkte apo indirekte ne standardin e jetes.
> Ti mund ti ngritesh rrogat,por rritja duhet ber ne menyr te kontrolluar dhe pa demtu standardin sepse ti rrit rroga dhe ne anen tjeter rriten qmimet e  te gjitha te mirave
>  materiale ateher kjo na qon ne kollaps shtetror.
> Kjo po shifet kur deri dje nje buk ka kushtu 30 cent sot 50 cent e mos te flasim per tjerat.
> E kish pyet nje grua burrin mesues a jau rriti hashimi rrogen,ai ju kish pergjegj po na e rriti k....., me ket gruja tha ani de diqka bile le te rritet


krejt keto qka i i ke then jane blla blla
ne cilin vende qeveria krijon vende pune, veq ne Kube, Venezuel apo ne Libi...
ne ekonomin e tregut qeveria i lehteson prej tatimeve ekonomit private qe te punojn, qka edhe ka veprue ashtu qeveria.
Edhe rritjen e qmimeve nuk e bene qeveria ne ekonomin e tergut por ate e dikton ekonomia e lire e tregut.
As nje qmim ketu ne Kosove nuk eshte ngrit pse qeveria ia ka rrit tatimin. Pse eshte rrite qmimi i buekes ka shume pergjigjje dhe keto i dine fort mire...
Me se mire flasin ata qe kan perfituar prej kesaj rritje... te tjerat jan hiprokrizi e sa per barcoleta kallxoja veti shume e pa kryp

----------


## Hard

> kjo ka qen e dishme 
> nji here fol burri 
> Kryeçlirimtari disa her ka then se ky eshte vendim i qeveris e jo propozim
> *kan mbet pa frym keta klyshqit e shumadis* qe e kan vershue  forumin shqiptar ketu haaaaaaa


....si thojke ai , po Q*jav ropt klyshve.....kush i ngon keta a kush i pyet....

----------


## drenicaku

> krejt keto qka i i ke then jane blla blla
> ne cilin vende qeveria krijon vende pune, veq ne Kube, Venezuel apo ne Libi...
> ne ekonomin e tregut qeveria i lehteson prej tatimeve ekonomit private qe te punojn, qka edhe ka veprue ashtu qeveria.
> Edhe rritjen e qmimeve nuk e bene qeveria ne ekonomin e tergut por ate e dikton ekonomia e lire e tregut.
> As nje qmim ketu ne Kosove nuk eshte ngrit pse qeveria ia ka rrit tatimin. Pse eshte rrite qmimi i buekes ka shume pergjigjje dhe keto i dine fort mire...
> Me se mire flasin ata qe kan perfituar prej kesaj rritje... te tjerat jan hiprokrizi e sa per barcoleta kallxoja veti shume e pa kryp


Ne te gjitha vendet qeveria krijon mundesit lehtesime per investitor keshtu hap edhe vende pune sepse o balosh qytetari i thjesht nuk ka as mundesi financiare e as ligjore per te hap vende pune,ti e ke ndegju kete diku qe i ka konvenu por qeveria dhe vetem qeveria e nje vendi krijon politika punesimi,me thuaj ti sa ka investime dhe pse nuk ka a mos eshte faji i qytetarve.
edhe rritjen e qmimeve,qeveria me politikat e saj duhet ti kontrolloi sepse nese qmimet levizin sipas deshires se shitesit ateher behet kaos,ta zem qmimin e bukes pikrisht qeveria eshte direkt e involvuar por me ken po qkyj drrasa edhe une me ty,mire ki te na e rroj qeveria

----------


## G-2

si e kane mashtrue popullin e  varfer te kosoves hajdutet me ne krye kryehajdutin hashim thaci!

hashim thaci thonte se atostrada kushton 600- 700 milion euro por e mbante kontraten e mshefte se tash po del se i paska kushtuar ma shume se 1 miliard!




*Haradinaj do ta bëjë publike kontratën me “Bechtel-Enkan”*

Publikuar: Sot, më 16 mars 2011

Prishtinë, 16 mars – Daut Haradinaj ka treguar se kolegët e tij deputetë në AAK do ta votonin për president kandidatin e partisë me të cilën nuk deshën të hynin në koalicionin qeverisës, PDK-së. Sipas tij, Jakup Krasniqi meritonte votën.
Në një intervistë për “Kohën Ditore”, deputeti Haradinaj ka treguar edhe për përgatitjet që ka bërë AAK-ja rreth denoncimit të shkeljes së Kushtetutës nga presidenti Behgjet Pacolli. Ka besim se brenda javës do të mblidhen 30 nënshkrimet e deputetëve, që janë të mjaftueshme për ta çuar në Kushtetuese çështjen. Midis deputetëve që bashkohen në iniciativë beson të jenë edhe të partive në pushtet e edhe të minoritarëve.
Ai ka folur edhe për opozitën dhe për nevojën për unifikim të qëndrimeve që duhet të kenë subjektet që nuk janë pjesë e pushtetit. Haradinaj ka thënë se akoma nuk e njeh LDK-në e re, me të cilën duhen bashkërenduar aktivitetet, ndërsa nuk e sheh të pamundur bashkëpunimin në shumë aspekte edhe me “Vetëvendosjen”. Ky deputet i AAK-së ka deklaruar ta ketë kontratën e Qeverisë së Kosovës me “Bechtel&Enkan”, të cilën Qeveria nuk e ka publikuar kurrë. Premtimi i tij është se, nëse vazhdon ta mbajë fshehtë Qeveria, kopjet e kontratës do t’ia shpërndajë secilit deputet. Sipas Haradinajt, Aleanca për Ardhmërinë e Kosovës nuk do të votojë planin e Qeverisë që përmes shitjes së  PTK-së të paguhen faturat e ndërtimit të autostradës.
Në pyetjen rreth kompaktësisë së opozitës, Haradinaj  tha se në tema madhore opozita ka qëndrim të përbashkët. Natyrisht që ka dallim, edhe përbrenda opozitës, mirëpo në atë që e kemi parë, e kemi vërtetuar se përafërsisht i ndajmë mendimet e njëjta për temat madhore. Sidomos, për shembull, për zgjedhjen e presidentit opozita ishte unike, për votimin e rezolutës për negociata, po ashtu opozita është treguar se është e bashkuar, ndërsa tash për buxhetin ta shohim se si do të veprojmë.
I pyetur pse nuk kishte opozita kandidat për president, Daut Haradinaj u përgjigj se ishte negociuar edhe brenda në parti për kandidaturën e Ahmet Isufit. Ahmeti nuk ka pranuar, edhe mendoj që ka pasur të drejtë që s’ka pranuar dhe, në anën tjetër, aty është dashur partia më e madhe opozitare ta bjerë një kandidat, në këtë rast LDK-ja. Mendoj që ka qenë veprim i gabuar që s’kemi dalë me kandidat.
Ai nuk e ka mohuar se mund të mbështetej edhe kandidatura e Jakup Krasniqit. Sinqerisht ju them që Aleanca ka pasur qëndrim bajagi pozitiv rreth Jakup Krasniqit për kandidat për president. Z. Krasniqi ka dëshmuar bajagi një lidership të kujdesshëm në këto rrethanat gjashtëmujore, sa ishte ushtrues detyre i presidentit. Do ta kishim mbështetur, besoj.
Për rolin opozitar të LDK-së  Haradinaj u shpreh se kjo tanika një frymë të re tashmë në Parlament. Mendoj që LDK-ja me emrat që i ka shti në Parlament, ka mundësi për të punuar bashkë me Aleancën dhe me “Vetëvendosjen”. Ta shohim në të ardhmen se si do të veprojë brenda në Kuvend, për shkak se janë emra shumë të rinj dhe akoma nuk i njohim mirë.
Por nuk ishte i prerë nëse bashkë me LDK-në do të mund të adresonin në Gjykatën Kushtetuese një kërkesë për shqyrtimin nëse u shkel  Kushtetuta me votën për qeverinë të Behgjet Pacollit.
Daut Haradinaj, në intervistën për “ohën Ditore” është shprehur se AAK do ta votojë buxhetin nëse ai përmban rritjen e pagave, atë që e ka premtuar kryeministri dhe atë që e ka bërë marrëveshje. Sa e kam lexuar dhe sa e kam kuptuar buxhetin unë, është rritur për 72 milionë fondi i pagave, që nënkupton se është rreth 23 për qind rritja e pagave. Por, duke e pasur parasysh se ai ka bërë një marrëveshje me laramani dhe nuk e ka marrë një qëndrim se do të rriten pagat, ta marrim shembull, 50 për qind, por për mësues 50 për qind, për mjekë 30 për qind, për administratën 27 për qind, nëse s’gaboj. Kjo është laramani dhe ne do të kërkojmë dhe do të insistojmë që ky ta mbajë premtimin, sepse ne besojmë se ky i ka marrë votat edhe mbi atë premtim. Do ta votojmë nëse do të rriten rrogat 50 për qind, siç ka premtuar.
I pyetur se a do ta mbështesë AAK-ja shitjen e Postës, Haradinaj u përgjigj se ajo është aset nacional.  Nuk guxon të shitet Posta në këto rrethana. Unë mendoj që duhet të jenë aksionet minimum 51 për qind që duhet t’i mbajë Qeveria e Kosovës ose shteti. Domethënë, të shiten një pjesë e aksioneve, e jo që Posta t’i jepet komplet, ndërsa prapë kushti ynë është që vlera të jetë sa më e lartë, e jo në këto rrethana që po përmenden shifra të caktuara që kërkohen fonde për pagesat e “Bechtel&Enkas”.
Daut Haradinja thotë se ka në dorë kontratën me “Bechtel-Enkan”
Unë mendoj që është një kontratë jo e mirë e që është në disfavor të Kosovës  e të buxhetit, pohon ai. Haradinaj nuk përmendi nga e ka këtë kontratë.
Nuk dua të përmend emra. Kjo kontratë nuk është ilegale. Buxheti i Kosovës paguan miliona euro dhe besoj që këtë kontratë do ta bëjë publike edhe vetë Qeveria. Në kontratë nuk figurojnë elementet kryesore, por specifikohen gjërat vetëm në vija të trasha.
I pyetur se pse kishte thënë fjalë të mira për Limajn, Haradinaj tha se
nuk kanë qenë fjalë të mira. Kam deklaruar që niveli i autoudhës i ka tejkaluar nivelet e një ministri. Kur të kalon shuma prej 1 miliard eurosh nuk mund të jetë vendim i një ministri, por i kryeministrit.
Z. Limaj i ka tre vjet që nuk ka folur me mua.  Hera e parë që e shoh pas kaq shumë kohe ishte në Parlament. Por, megjithatë kjo i mbetet atij. Unë po flas që asetet e kësaj kontrate janë të nivelit që i kapërcejnë kornizat e një ministri apo të disa ministrave dhe shkon deri në nivelin e kryeministrit.
Haradinaj posaçërisht ia hedh fajin kryeministrit për kontratën e dëmshme me  “Bechtelin” . “Qeveria e kryeministri kanë kërkuar mbështetje nga instancat ndërkombëtare, kanë kërkuar ekspertiza, çka është logjike të bëhet një gjë e tillë. Por, kryeministri është implikuar drejtpërdrejt në punën e kësaj kontrate”, ka thënë Haradinaj.  (Më gjerësisht sot në “Kohën Ditore”)

----------


## Drenica 97

> Flej flej
> Ne qdo vend normal,te gjitha fushat e nje vendi i kontrollon qeveria,por ketu te ne qeveria nuk din as qka eshte pune e saj e as qka nuk eshte.
> Ketu thuhet se qeveria nuk hap vende pune,kurse qdo vend normal qeverit hapin vende pune dhe per qdo muja masin indeksin e te papunve dhe japin informata mediave se ne vend ka ramje apo ngritje te papunve,qeveria me mekanizmat e saj eshte e obliguar te kontrolloi levizjet e qmimeve,inflacionin deflacionin importin exportin dhe te gjitha keto ndikoin ne menyr direkte apo indirekte ne standardin e jetes.
> Ti mund ti ngritesh rrogat,por rritja duhet ber ne menyr te kontrolluar dhe pa demtu standardin sepse ti rrit rroga dhe ne anen tjeter rriten qmimet e  te gjitha te mirave
>  materiale ateher kjo na qon ne kollaps shtetror.
> Kjo po shifet kur deri dje nje buk ka kushtu 30 cent sot 50 cent e mos te flasim per tjerat.
> E kish pyet nje grua burrin mesues a jau rriti hashimi rrogen,ai ju kish pergjegj po na e rriti k....., me ket gruja tha ani de diqka bile le te rritet


disave ju ka ndal ora ne kohen e jugosllavis,kur rritja e sasise se parave ne qarkullim ka shkaktu inflacion,madje edhe hiperinflacion,kosova nuk mund te emitoi para/euro,mos eshte fajtore per rritjen e cmimeve ne shqiperi,maqedoni,mal te zi qeveria e kosoves.

Ngritja e cmimeve eshte fenomen global,dhe qeverit e vendeve te vogla nuk mund te bejn asgje per kontrollimin e cmimeve,ata qe e perciellin ekonomin boterore e din se injektimi i miliarda$ nga shba,miliarda eurove nga be,dhe miliarda jenve nga japonia do te sjell humbjen e vleres se valutave,sa kan humb vler $,euro,jeni,funta me se miri mund ta kuptosh nese e krahason cmimin e arit,argjentit para krizes financiare  dhe sot.

----------


## Drenica 97

G-2 Paska Vendos Dauti Me Shku Ne Dubrave Edhe Njehere.

----------


## G-2

> G-2 Paska Vendos Dauti Me Shku Ne Dubrave Edhe Njehere.


drenica te besoi kur ju e thoni nje gje te tille!
po rrogat a i moren me rritje apo presin deri ne zgjedhjet e ardhme?!

----------


## G-2

*FMN-ja kundër rritjes së pagave në Kosovë* 

Një mision i Fondit Monetar Ndërkombëtar (FMN) i udhëhequr nga Kostas Kristu vizitoi Kosovën nga 7 deri më 15 mars, për të vazhduar diskutimet me autoritetet mbi shqyrtimin e parë të aranzhmanit stand by (SBA).

Në përfundim të këtij misioni, Kristu lëshoi këtë deklaratë në Prishtinë: "Një mision i stafit të FMN-së vlerësoi performancën ekonomike dhe atë të sektorit financiar, dhe zhvilloi diskutime për draft buxhetin e vitit 2011, si pjesë të shqyrtimit të parë të aranzhmanit stand by.

Diskutimet mbi buxhetin e vitit 2011 kanë avancuar, por ato nuk mund të përmbylleshin gjatë vizitës së misionit dhe do të vazhdojnë në periudhën në vijim. Njëra prej çështjeve të mbetetura është rritja substanciale në shumën e pagave të sektorit qeveritar që parashihet në këtë draft buxhet.

Kjo rritje nuk është në përputhje me objektivat e programit SBA", thuhet në deklaratën e misionit të FMN-së.

"Rimëkëmbja ekonomike është në rrugë të mbarë kundrejt një rritjeje ekonomike dhe kreditimit të sektorit privat. Rritja reale ekonomike pritet të arrijë 5½ përqind në vitin 2011. Ka shenja inkurajuese se, përkundër një trendi të përkeqësuar në kreditë jo performuese, sektori bankar mbetet stabil dhe me kapital të mjaftueshëm në përgjithësi", theksohet në fund të deklaratës.

----------


## Mon.Alisa

Mire qe kesaj here po don mi mbajt premtimin Thaqii se boll zor e kem pas me besuu perderisa u kputttttttttttt tu rrejt tone kohenn.....

----------


## drenicaku

Hashimi sot ishte mjaft nervoz sa ju perket rrogave,por me sa duket duke qen kokfort do ta bej edhe marrin e radhes dhe te na krijoj probleme me fondin nderkombetar,sepse ky fond nuk njeh ne historin e tij qe nje shtet ti rris te ardhurat me 50%,por ketu eshte kosove dhe per inat te res me vdekt djali thojm ne kah ana jon.
Ekspertet ekonomis me gjithate shpresoin qe kjo rritje te mos ndodh sepse do shkaktoi probleme te mdha

----------


## Llapi

*FMN-ja nuk e zmbraps Qeverinë*
Publikuar: E mërkure 16 Mars 2011, 12:42 

Kreu i Qeverisë, Hashim Thaçi, e ka vlerësuar si të drejtë vendimin për rritjen e pagave. Kjo ka qenë përgjigja e kreut të Qeverisë një ditë pasi FMN-ja ka thënë se nuk ka pasur pajtim për rritje të pagave. Ai ka hequr çdo dilemë nëse qëndrimi i Fondit Monetar Ndërkombëtar për rritjen e pagave të punëtorëve mund të diktojë ndryshime në Projektbuxhetin e vitit 2011. Ai ka pohuar se deri më tani punonjësit e kanë pasur trajtimin më të keq në Evropë. Ai ka thënë të mërkurën në mbledhjen e Qeverisë se Projektbuxheti për vitin 2011 tashmë është proceduar në Kuvend dhe ministri i Financave, Bedri Hamza, i ka vënë kontaktet me grupet parlamentare për të diskutuar dhe për t'u përgjigjur në pyetjet eventuale që mund të kenë partitë për projektbuxhetin.Sqarimet dhe përgjigjet ndërmjet grupeve parlamentare do të jenë të mirëseardhura për Qeverinë, ka thënë ai. Thaçi ka theksuar se ka një përafrim të mirë ndërmjet Qeverisë së Kosovës dhe Fondit Monetar Ndërkombëtar, përderisa ka thënë se nuk mund të konsiderohet si e lartë rritja prej 30 deri në 50 për qind, ngase Kosova është vend në tranzicion. Kosova është shtet i ri, ende nuk e ka arritur stadin e shtetit modern dhe punëtorët në Kosovë deri më sot kanë jetuar me ndihma sociale e jo me rrogë. Kur ta arrijmë stadin e shtetit modern edhe ne e rrisim nga 2 deri 10 për qind. Andaj, ky është vendimi më i drejtë i mundshëm dhe do të pres aprovimin e Parlamentit. Nuk mund të tolerojmë edhe më tutje që punëtorët thjesht të trajtohen më së keqi në Evropë, të jenë më të nëpërkëmburit në Evropë, më të fyerit në Evropë, me standardin më të ulët në Evropë. Prandaj, vendimi është i drejtë, do të implementohet dhe kam besim të plotë që do të votohet edhe nga partitë opozitare në Kuvend, ka thënë Thaçi. Kreu i ekzekutivit të vendit ka theksuar se ka përafrim të madh të qëndrimeve të Qeverisë dhe FMN-së, mirëpo diskutimet do të vazhdojnë edhe gjatë muajit të ardhshëm.

----------

